# Crossrennen in Frankfurt diesen Sonntag



## Dr. Faust (2. Dezember 2008)

So ziemlich die einzige Gelegenheit mal ordentlichen Radsport in Frankfurt zu sehen zu bekommen, findet diesen Sonntag an der Eissporthalle statt.
Auch wenn es praktisch keine Werbung dafür gibt, knüppelhart und extrem beeindruckend!


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Dezember 2008)

.......und dabei ist das ein echtes "Frankfurter-Traditions-Rennen", man beachte die 34te Austragung!
Früher, in den 70er und 80ern, steppte zum Cross-Rennen am "Bernemer Hang" der Bär und flog die Kuh, da war was los, Volksfeststimmung 

Da war fast gesamt Bornheim und mehr versammelt. Und heute? 

Ich werde wohl leider nicht zum guggen kommen können......hab an dem Tag nen Duathlon im Niddapark und werde anschließend halbtot auf der Couch liegen, mal sehen.....

Ich kanns jedem empfehlen der mal ein bretthartes Rennen sehen will!! Besonders die Steilabfahrt hinter der Eissporthalle ist DER Hammer, da können sich manche MTB`er ne Scheibe von den Crossern abschneiden 

Vor allem wirds dieses Jahr aufgrund des Wetters ein "echtes" Crossrennen mit richtig viel Matsch, wie es sich gehört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (4. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Da war fast gesamt Bornheim und mehr versammelt. Und heute?



Eben,
die Veranstaltung ist nämlich cool, die PR aber nicht existent. Die meisten Leute, den ich davon erzählt habe, finden, dass es gut klingt und wollen es sich anschauen. Die Abfahrt hat mich vor ein paar Jahren auch umgehauen. Wahnsinn, wie die da runterbrettern!


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Dezember 2008)

Kommt alle vorbei, Hanka braucht uns!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Dezember 2008)

Sofern das Wetter eine Anreise mit dem Rad zuläßt werde ich da sein.  Hab mir das auch die letzten Jahre angeschaut und es ist echt beeindruckend, wie man auf so schmalen Reifen und ohne Federweg so schnell runter und mit so dicken Gängen den Hang wieder hoch fahren kann.


----------



## missmarple (4. Dezember 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sofern das Wetter eine Anreise mit dem Rad zuläßt werde ich da sein.



Diese Variante ziehe ich auch in Erwägung.  Schade, dass wir nicht mehr aus der gleichen Richtung anreisen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Dezember 2008)

Klingt interessant. Ich werd nach Möglichkeit auch mit dem Rad anreisen. Wollte eh zur CM, mal schauen wie ich das dann mache. Wenn du mit dem Rad anreist sag Bescheid, Schäfchen  Kommst doch an Offebach vorbei wenn ich nich irre?


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich erwäge ernsthaft wenigstens zum Elite-Rennen der Männer vor Ort zu sein, schaunmerma. Total verrückt, um 10:30 Uhr starte ich selbst bei nem Duathlon und bereits 3 Std. später will ich mir nochn Rennen ansehen und mit dem Rad anreisen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Dezember 2008)

Sieh es als Rekom-Einheit nach dem Wettkampf.  Maintal-Bornheim ist ja auch nicht sooo irre weit.


----------



## herr.gigs (5. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Eben,die Veranstaltung ist nämlich cool, die PR aber nicht existent



Hi,
ich muss hier nochmal meinen Dampf ablassen:

Wenn ich jedes Jahr das selbe Plakat verwende, nur das Datum austausche und es nur in und um Bornheim veröffentliche und es mir genügt, dass Insider,Eltern,Trainier usw. die Zuschauer bilden, sowie es über Jahre versäume, ein Jedermann Rennen zu integrieren etc.pp. .....
Ja sorry, dann hats der Verein auch nicht anders verdient. Aber schade um den attraktiven Sport. Habe selber letztes Jahr zugeschaut.

Übrigens ist die abfahrt an sich gar nicht der mörder, eher die ungefederten Bikes, die fast jeder runter rollen lässt 

Mal sehen, ob ich per Auto hinfahre...


----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2008)

Einfach ätzend, jetzt muß ich schon zum 3 ten Mal in Folge an diesem Tag arbeiten. 
Echter Mist.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (2. Dezember 2009)

Mit ähnlich umwerfender PR wie die Jahre zuvor, ein Jahr ist wieder rum. Ich bin da!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Dezember 2009)

Werde auch wieder da sein. Wenn es nicht wie aus Eimer regnet, auch wieder Anreise mit dem Bike.


----------



## missmarple (3. Dezember 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Werde auch wieder da sein. Wenn es nicht wie aus Eimer regnet, auch wieder Anreise mit dem Bike.



Da würde ich mich evtl. (aus Mainz kommend) anschliessen - wann startest Du denn voraussichtlich im Vordertaunus???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Dezember 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich evtl. (aus Mainz kommend) anschliessen - wann startest Du denn voraussichtlich im Vordertaunus???


Gerne. Fahre vorraussichtlich gegen 11 Uhr in Eppstein los und werde gegen 11:40 die Brücke an der B43 bei Hattersheim über den Main überqueren. Geplante Ankunftszeit: spätestens 13:20.
Was machst du denn jetzt schon wieder in Mainz???


----------



## missmarple (4. Dezember 2009)

schwarzer kater schrieb:


> gerne. Fahre vorraussichtlich gegen 11 uhr in eppstein los und werde gegen 11:40 die brücke an der b43 bei hattersheim über den main überqueren. Geplante ankunftszeit: Spätestens 13:20.
> Was machst du denn jetzt schon wieder in mainz???



pn...


----------



## Friendlyman (6. Dezember 2009)

Sehenswerte Veranstaltung.
Auch meinem Sohn hats gut gefallen.
Wer hat bei den Männern gewonnen?
Wir mußten früher weg. 
Am 7.11.2010 ist wohl EM oder so etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Dezember 2009)

Walsleben vor Pfingsten. Am Ende waren alle ziemlich gleichfarbig dunkelbraun lackiert.  Wieder ein schönes Rennen mit absolut unterirdischer PR. Das hätte mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient. Mal sehen, was nächstes Jahr für die EM gemacht wird.


----------



## karsten13 (6. Dezember 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Walsleben vor Pfingsten. Am Ende waren alle ziemlich gleichfarbig dunkelbraun lackiert.



Dr. Faust gebührt der Sonderpreis für den gelungenen Streckentest (zu Fuß), er hatte danach eine ähnliche Lackierung 

Ansonsten: War ja das halbe Frankfurt-Forum unterwegs ...

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Dezember 2009)

Danke.
Nichts, was die Waschmaschine nicht wieder in den Griff bekommen hätte. Und die Glühweinversorgung hat die seelischen Schäden auch im Zaum gehalten. Vielleicht bekomm ich ja noch einen PR-Sonderpreis vom Veranstalter selbst. Solche Vereinstrottel...
Ich bin eben mit dem Crosser mal vorbei gefahren, man kann es heute nur noch ahnen, was da gestern für eine Sauerei war.


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Dezember 2009)

Na super, ich war ausgerechnet dieses Wochenende nicht da. Sieht nach viel Spass aus.
Ist jemand von euch mitgefahren?


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Dezember 2009)

Nee, die haben auf eine Lizenz bestanden. Aber die haben ja offensichtlich genug Geld und Zuschauer.


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Dezember 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Nee, die haben auf eine Lizenz bestanden. Aber die haben ja offensichtlich genug Geld und Zuschauer.



Zumal man vom Parkplatz aus zunächst an die Bezahl-Pforte der Tribüne kommt, wo der Eintritt 5 Euro kostet und man nichtmal gesagt kriegt, dass man auch kostenlos zuschauen "darf"  Da war ich erstmal vor den Kopf gestoßen und hab mich kurz wie ein Verbrecher gefühlt als ich dann um die Ecke geradelt bin auf der Suche nach nem kostenlosen Plätzchen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Dezember 2009)

Bitte!?
Diese Idioten haben irgednwo versucht nen 5er zu kassieren? Gibts nicht. Sauladen.


----------



## karsten13 (7. Dezember 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Diese Idioten haben irgednwo versucht nen 5er zu kassieren?



klar, Klingelbeutel für Scharping


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Dezember 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Bitte!?
> Diese Idioten haben irgednwo versucht nen 5er zu kassieren? Gibts nicht. Sauladen.



Du hast es doch selber schon erkannt: Irgendwie muss man sich ja des Besucherandrangs erwehren damit das Event noch beherrschbar bleibt.


----------



## homburger (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das war ein Trauerspiel mit der PR. Geht aber anderen Crossveranstaltungen nicht viel besser. Der Sport braucht definitiv Unterstützung!

Das keiner von uns gefahren ist stimmt nicht ganz. Ich bitte zu erinnern, dass ich mich als Pausenclown, angetrunken auf der Strecke zum Affen gemacht habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (9. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht haben sie in anbetracht dieser Tatsache doch ganz Weise daran getan, uns-insbesondere Dich- nicht starten zu lassen.
Oder haben wir uns betrunken, weil wir verschmäht wurden?


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Dezember 2009)

Die fürchten sich doch nur vor der lokalen Konkurrenz  Denn wenn der Ebbelwoi-Express durchstartet haben Weltmeister nichts zu lachen


----------



## Schüni (11. Dezember 2009)

Icke bin gefahren. Hat Spaß gemacht, obwohl es nicht spaßig war, wie auf Schmierseife zu fahren. Beim Wiesenbergauffahren hat sich das Hinterrad eher in den Boden eingegraben als Vortrieb zu liefern. Mein Ergebnis wahr eher peinlich, 19. Platz, war aber nicht anders zu erwarten gewesen. Im Oktober, November zu viel Arbeit und zu wenig Training, dazu mit meinen neuem Querfeldeinrad der zweite Einsatz im Gelände, na ja, halt nur suboptimal, aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wo noch Optimierungspotential ist, überall, an der Maschine und am Maschinenführer.

Grüsse

Schüni


----------



## homburger (12. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das war ne Sauerei. Aber nett anzusehen. Nächstes Jahr probier ich das auch mal!


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Dezember 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Rennen  (Fotograf war ausnahmsweise nicht ich, sondern ein Kolleesch)


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. November 2010)

Alle Jahre wieder. Das ist die Europa-Meisterschaft! Also hinkommen!


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. Dezember 2012)

Diesen Sonntag ist es mal wieder so weit!


http://www.vcfrankfurt.de/index.php/rad-cross.html


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Dezember 2012)

Das wird saugeil! Wetter ist ja ideal.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Mist, verpasst!!!! 


War das nicht immer im Frühjahr sonst!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Dezember 2012)

Nein, das war immer Anfang Dezember oder Ende November. Ich war leider im Taunus eingeschneit...


----------

